# How can I date a Gaggia?



## geoplagr (Aug 25, 2012)

Hi,

Does anybody know how can I date a second hand Gaggia?

Regards


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Be sensitive, caring, and take care of the cheque?


----------



## Obsy (May 21, 2012)

You beat me to it Michael!

Mine has a label in the bottom with a serial number and the year of manufacture.


----------



## geoplagr (Aug 25, 2012)

@obsy

Thanks!!

I haven't seen it yet.


----------



## geoplagr (Aug 25, 2012)

@funinacup

Beware your fun out fills the cup !!!

Thanks anyway. I only knew only the "cheque" part!!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Don't try to get steamy before she's warmed up


----------



## thomss (May 9, 2011)

always soak her basket in hot water.


----------

